# Chocolate buck/ doe twins



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Chocolate was bred to Willow. 
She had twins at noon today 3-6-12 on day 149.

Link to photos http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.269064973168995.64381.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow lots of very cute black and white going on there. Beautiful Congrats


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You got kids coming out of everywhere!! Congrats again. lol :birthday:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

So cute! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! They are just too cute!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I just LOVE those flasy little babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat markings! Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cute and very flashy! They look like little Holstein calves!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice kids


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They really do look like little cows.


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree, such beautiful little calves


----------

